
Ask HN: What is today's equivalent of a bootstrap HTML web app? - ramraj07
I have experience launching simple websites with a flask backend, and in the past I have used bootstrap for the front-end - I just copied one of the bootstrap starter templates and with minor modifications it looked acceptable for a basic app.<p>That seemed to be true five years back. What is the ideal workflow for someone who wants to focus on the backend for their mvp and want the easiest to provision frontend solution? Something that looks acceptable in design and responsiveness out of the box, and ideally plays well with flask.<p>I would sincerely prefer something in bare html and not go the react route (it&#x27;s honestly still a steep learning curve, I&#x27;d much rather stick to jquery + HTML, but open to change for sure).
======
smt88
"Class-less CSS"[1] is probably the modern Bootstrap equivalent, if you don't
want to go with Bootstrap or a competitor (like Foundation).

I don't love any of these, but ended up with awsm.css.

Also, re: React: I dislike it for a lot of reasons, but if you're a decent
programmer, you can pick it up in under a day. Make sure you start out with
create-react-app[2] and use the TypeScript template[3].

1\. [https://github.com/dbohdan/classless-
css](https://github.com/dbohdan/classless-css)

2\. [https://create-react-app.dev/docs/getting-started/](https://create-react-
app.dev/docs/getting-started/)

3\. [https://create-react-app.dev/docs/adding-typescript/](https://create-
react-app.dev/docs/adding-typescript/)

------
davismwfl
Stick with bootstrap, it still works great and tons of sites still use it. It
is even used in current react and vue templates so all good.

There are people that hate bootstrap but if you know it and want to focus on
backend and just get an mvp front end done stick with what you know.

Personally I still really prefer jquery, and bootstrap but it isn’t the fad
today.

FWIW: We use Vue on our product and it is based on a bootstrap template which
made it a super easy to transition. And I do like vue as it has made things
super clean and easy without getting in the way with a heavy framework

~~~
ramraj07
Thanks, will give Vue a try!

